# Exercise is actually such a pain urgh!!



## sg295 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi all,

So had Zumba again tonight and was quite a pain!

Was too low to go out in the first place with a 4.7 and of course need to be 5 to get in my car so had some dextros to boost me up a bit.

Then it didn’t boost me as much as I would hope so I had a few more (didn’t go crazy though as didn’t want to skyrocket!)

Checked it again and it went to 9.1 which I was happy with as I work out very intensely so wanted to be slightly elevated beforehand.

When I checked it after the session though, I was back down at 4.6 somehow, even though I had risen to what looked like about 10.5 ish on the graph during the session. Must’ve gone up from the dextros and then crashed from the workout I guess!

I just hate the way it’s so unpredictable! Sometimes I go up to about 15 during Zumba for literally no reason other than the exercise itself (hadn’t had any dextros or anything), other times I stay fairly steady with the fluctuations up or down not impacting me too much eg I can still drive home even if it comes down a bit and other times I seem to crash!

So frustrating!

Anyway sorry, rant over, any useful advice please people?!


----------



## helli (Jan 10, 2022)

I start planning my exercise sessions a few hours before setting out. 
I try not to eat within 3 hours (ideally 4 hours but I give myself some leeway) so I have no bolus on board,  check my levels with my Libre a couple of hours prior and correct aiming for 6mmol/l when I start. 
My gym is within walking distance so I don’t have to worry about the drive.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't let the diabetes impact your enjoyment of the Zumba or whatever exercise you want to do. It is just the same as food, you need to experiment to find what works and it will take time to get it right, but don't forget to enjoy the class and just deal with whatever happens BG wise, rather than let it spoil the experience. If you are in the honeymoon period then it can be frustratingly less predictable. 
Your title suggests the exercise class was a pain, but actually it is the diabetes that was a pain. Keep at it, you will get the better of it most of the time with practice.

As regards driving, it is my understanding that if you are below 5 but over 4 you can just take some carbs on board and drive. You don't have to wait for the carbs to work and levels to come up above 5, just eat the carbs and drive. Obviously if you are below 4 it is another matter and you have to wait until you come up above 4 and then another 45mins beyond that and test again before you drive. Hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I was initially under the impression that you had to wait until you came up above 5 but then other people here corrected me. The wording is not as clear as it might be to understand.


----------



## Inka (Jan 10, 2022)

Check _during_ the session then you can top up with Dextro if necessary. It puts your mind at rest and also means you can exercise at your best.

But yes, it is a pain. You gradually get used to it though and knock back the glucose and snacks without too much thought. I rarely try to predict what my blood sugar will do during exercise. I just test and react as needed.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 11, 2022)

See this is where pumps are so useful, turn off or down basal rate prior & during exercise, always was pain to get it right before on injections.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 11, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> See this is where pumps are so useful, turn off or down basal rate prior & during exercise, always was pain to get it right before on injections.


Yeah that’s so true, another thing I could add to my list to potentially get one I suppose! Thing is I rarely ‘plan’ to do exercise as I’m never quite sure when I’ll get home or how much work I’ll have to do so it’s more a question of fitting it in when I can. That means I can’t think ‘oh well I’m planning on going to Zumba tonight so I’ll reduce my novorapid at lunchtime’ or whatever as it’s so spontaneous whether I go or not!


----------



## sg295 (Jan 11, 2022)

Inka said:


> Check _during_ the session then you can top up with Dextro if necessary. It puts your mind at rest and also means you can exercise at your best.
> 
> But yes, it is a pain. You gradually get used to it though and knock back the glucose and snacks without too much thought. I rarely try to predict what my blood sugar will do during exercise. I just test and react as needed.


Yes I need to get better at doing that, thing is I enjoy it so much I get a bit carried away and don’t want to stop haha! 

But yeah just need to go with it a bit more I guess.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 11, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Don't let the diabetes impact your enjoyment of the Zumba or whatever exercise you want to do. It is just the same as food, you need to experiment to find what works and it will take time to get it right, but don't forget to enjoy the class and just deal with whatever happens BG wise, rather than let it spoil the experience. If you are in the honeymoon period then it can be frustratingly less predictable.
> Your title suggests the exercise class was a pain, but actually it is the diabetes that was a pain. Keep at it, you will get the better of it most of the time with practice.
> 
> As regards driving, it is my understanding that if you are below 5 but over 4 you can just take some carbs on board and drive. You don't have to wait for the carbs to work and levels to come up above 5, just eat the carbs and drive. Obviously if you are below 4 it is another matter and you have to wait until you come up above 4 and then another 45mins beyond that and test again before you drive. Hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I was initially under the impression that you had to wait until you came up above 5 but then other people here corrected me. The wording is not as clear as it might be to understand.


This is true, I think I just need to try and focus on the class more without worrying about effects on BG.

Hoping I’ll just get more used to it eventually and better at preventing it as atm it’s very hard to get it right! 

Yes I’m pretty sure that’s right, I tend to just eat something, even if it’s just a couple of dextros, and drive straight away as I’m not actually low, just a bit lower than 5. I presume that’s fine?


----------



## sg295 (Jan 11, 2022)

helli said:


> I start planning my exercise sessions a few hours before setting out.
> I try not to eat within 3 hours (ideally 4 hours but I give myself some leeway) so I have no bolus on board,  check my levels with my Libre a couple of hours prior and correct aiming for 6mmol/l when I start.
> My gym is within walking distance so I don’t have to worry about the drive.


That’s a good strategy but the trouble is my life is so super busy atm I actually can’t plan it, I have to just fit it in when I can.

Hoping I may be able to plan for it a bit better eventually but at the moment I have to do it spontaneously as I never know quite what time I’ll get home, what time I’ll be eating, how much work I’ll have to do etc so it’s very much spontaneous and a case of trying to fit it in.


----------



## sg295 (Jan 11, 2022)

Benny G said:


> A nice bottle of lucozade or pack of Dextrose 15 mins before you get into the car.


Yes I always make sure to have plenty of dextros, can never be too sure!


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 5, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> See this is where pumps are so useful, turn off or down basal rate prior & during exercise, always was pain to get it right before on injections.


Work is differently a pain with injections


----------

